# Un'altra mamma ...



## Biri (28 Luglio 2016)

un'altra mamma che si dimentica la figlia in auto
un'altra bambina che perde la vita
io non ho figli e mi chiedo come possa
una madre
dimenticarsi della figlia
e poi mi chiedo
questa povera donna
come si debba sentire adesso
non me la sento di giudicare
ho letto tanti commenti trancianti
tanti commenti assolutistici
tanti "MAI" 
io non me la sento di dirlo
al momento provo solo tanta tristezza


----------



## Falcor (28 Luglio 2016)

Ho letto ieri la notizia. Non ci sono parole. Ma a differenza tua qualcosa sulla madre la dico. Io le eviterei di avere altri figli. Non li merita e per me ha ucciso lei la figlia dimenticandola in auto. Povera piccola.


----------



## Minerva (28 Luglio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Ho letto ieri la notizia. Non ci sono parole. Ma a differenza tua qualcosa sulla madre la dico. Io le eviterei di avere altri figli. *Non li merita *e per me ha ucciso lei la figlia dimenticandola in auto. Povera piccola.


non riesco ad essere così netta perché penso che questa donna sia condannata ad un dolore che non riesco nemmeno a concepire.
povera piccola e che peso straziante da portare


----------



## Falcor (28 Luglio 2016)

E aggiungo, vado spesso al Meyer per lavoro e vedo la disperazione dei familiari che son li. Si ha la fortuna di aver un figlio sano (che viene troppo spesso sottovalutato come parametro ma aver un figlio sano è già qualcosa per cui baciare la terra) e lo si perde perché lo dimentichi in auto? Una borsa si dimentica, il cellulare. Non un figlio.


----------



## Biri (28 Luglio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Ho letto ieri la notizia. Non ci sono parole. Ma a differenza tua qualcosa sulla madre la dico. Io le eviterei di avere altri figli. Non li merita e per me ha ucciso lei la figlia dimenticandola in auto. Povera piccola.


a caldo anche a me verrebbe da dire così
ma poi penso...
ma quella mamma, quella bambina
l'ha fatta lei
l'ha partorita
l'ha cresciuta
l'amava da morire
come pensi che possa vivere ora
sta donna
con la consapevolezza di aver ucciso la figlia?


----------



## Biri (28 Luglio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> non riesco ad essere così netta perché penso che questa donna sia condannata ad un dolore che non riesco nemmeno a concepire.
> povera piccola e che peso straziante da portare


esatto


----------



## lunaiena (28 Luglio 2016)

Non so ...me lo chiedo ogni volta che accadono fatti del genere...
18mesi più o meno l'età del mio ...
mi fa rabbrividire il pensiero...


----------



## Biri (28 Luglio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> E aggiungo, vado spesso al Meyer per lavoro e vedo la disperazione dei familiari che son li. Si ha la fortuna di aver un figlio sano (che viene troppo spesso sottovalutato come parametro ma aver un figlio sano è già qualcosa per cui baciare la terra) e lo si perde perché lo dimentichi in auto? Una borsa si dimentica, il cellulare. Non un figlio.


ma beato te che sei così netto
io nn me la sento di esserlo


----------



## Biri (28 Luglio 2016)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Non so ...me lo chiedo ogni volta che accadono fatti del genere...
> 18mesi più o meno l'età del mio ...
> mi fa rabbrividire il pensiero...


me lo chiedo anche io
ma siccome sono cose che, purtroppo
accadono sempre più spesso
io non me la sento proprio di mettermi su di un piedistallo


----------



## Minerva (28 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> me lo chiedo anche io
> ma siccome sono cose che, purtroppo
> accadono sempre più spesso
> io non me la sento proprio di mettermi su di un piedistallo


pensiamo tutti a me non potrebbe mai succedere , forse è la stessa cosa che ha pensato questa donna nei casi precedenti.
che cosa avviene nella mente di queste persone?
intanto, secondo me,come sentivo ieri,  è giusto cominciare a prendere in considerazione di progettare auto che possano avvertire e scongiurare questi drammi


----------



## Ultimo (28 Luglio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Ho letto ieri la notizia. Non ci sono parole. Ma a differenza tua qualcosa sulla madre la dico. Io le eviterei di avere altri figli. Non li merita e per me ha ucciso lei la figlia dimenticandola in auto. Povera piccola.



Capisco la tua rabbia....

Pensa che io al posto di quella madre non mi suiciderei per il semplice motivo che vorrei vivere il piu' a lungo possibile solo ed esclusivamente per soffrire il piu' a lungo possibile. 

Io a queste notizie non so partecipare, sono senza commenti.


----------



## Biri (28 Luglio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> pensiamo tutti a me non potrebbe mai succedere , forse è la stessa cosa che ha pensato questa donna nei casi precedenti.
> che cosa avviene nella mente di queste persone?
> intanto, secondo me,come sentivo ieri,  è giusto cominciare a prendere in considerazione di progettare auto che possano avvertire e scongiurare questi drammi


a me personalmente vengono i brividi
al pensiero che si debba usare le tecnologia
per qualsiasi cosa
però facciamo una vita così assurda...
che forse sarebbe meglio


----------



## Biri (28 Luglio 2016)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Capisco la tua rabbia....
> 
> Pensa che io al posto di quella madre non mi suiciderei per il semplice motivo che vorrei vivere il piu' a lungo possibile solo ed esclusivamente per soffrire il piu' a lungo possibile.
> 
> Io a queste notizie non so partecipare, sono senza commenti.


io penso che al suicidio ci abbia pensato
io non so che farei
se fossi la causa della morte di mio figlio


----------



## Ultimo (28 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> io penso che al suicidio ci abbia pensato
> io non so che farei
> se fossi la causa della morte di mio figlio


Non credo ci siano vie di uscita. C'è soltanto dolore e dolore, oltre quello non vedo altro.


----------



## Minerva (28 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> a me personalmente vengono i brividi
> al pensiero *che si debba usare le tecnologia*
> per qualsiasi cosa
> però facciamo una vita così assurda...
> che forse sarebbe meglio


magari ci fosse stata ed è comunque una misura di precauzione che possiamo prendere inconsiderazione .la priorità è scongiurare al massimo altri casi che purtroppo nessuno può escludere


----------



## Ultimo (28 Luglio 2016)

Io l'unica azione simbolica che mi viene in mente, è quella di arrivare a casa, prendere il mio cucciolotto, odorarlo riempirmi il cuore dell'unica cosa sicuramente buona che ho fatto nella mia vita e dedicare un pensiero a quel bambino ed ai loro genitori.


----------



## Biri (28 Luglio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> magari ci fosse stata ed è comunque una misura di precauzione che possiamo prendere inconsiderazione .la priorità è scongiurare al massimo altri casi che purtroppo nessuno può escludere


ho capito
ma chi è che adesso si mette a cambiare auto
e a prendere un simile optional?
bisognerebbe solo cambiare stile di vita
e tornare ad una vita meno frenetica


----------



## Minerva (28 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> ho capito
> ma chi è che adesso si mette a cambiare auto
> e a prendere un simile optional?
> *bisognerebbe solo cambiare stile di vita*
> e tornare ad una vita meno frenetica


se la prima opzione è per ora un'idea lontana, la seconda un'utopia


----------



## Biri (28 Luglio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> se la prima opzione è per ora un'idea lontana, la seconda un'utopia


eh lo so
ma mica per tutti
io per esempio ho mia sorella
che già faceva poco
ora nn fa un cazzo
è una madre di merda
e si permette anche di sputare sentenze...


----------



## Minerva (28 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> eh lo so
> ma mica per tutti
> io per esempio ho mia sorella
> che già faceva poco
> ...


scusa...
giustamente dici che non bisogna giudicare e lo fai con tua sorella?


----------



## Biri (28 Luglio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusa...
> giustamente dici che non bisogna giudicare e lo fai con tua sorella?


sì perché purtroppo la vedo
e so di cosa parlo
e cmq son cose che nn dico solo io
ma tutti quelli che la conoscono


----------



## Minerva (28 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> sì perché purtroppo la vedo
> e so di cosa parlo
> e cmq son cose che nn dico solo io
> ma tutti quelli che la conoscono


altro non voglio sapere ma se puoi vedi cosa potete fare per il bene di tuo/a nipote.


----------



## bettypage (28 Luglio 2016)

[MENTION=5748]Falcor[/MENTION] ma come ti permetti di parlare sul niente?la famosa opinione pubblica!
La donna ha invertito l ordine di "consegna" dei bambini. Èandata in corto. Capita se fai una vita di merda stressata e non hai aiuti. E così frequente che hanno messo in commercio un meccanismo che avverte sul bambino incustodito.
ieri appena appresa la notizia mi sono commossa, il bimbo era coetaneo del mio e il mio pensiero è andato a quella donna che sarà morta dentro per il resto della vita.


----------



## Falcor (28 Luglio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> @_Falcor_ ma come ti permetti di parlare sul niente?la famosa opinione pubblica!
> La donna ha invertito l ordine di "consegna" dei bambini. Èandata in corto. *Capita se fai una vita di merda stressata* e non hai aiuti. E così frequente che hanno messo in commercio un meccanismo che avverte sul bambino incustodito.
> ieri appena appresa la notizia mi sono commossa, il bimbo era coetaneo del mio e il mio pensiero è andato a quella donna che sarà morta dentro per il resto della vita.


Scusa ma chi sei tu per dire a me se devo indignarmi o meno per la morte di un bambino?

Quella donna non ha giustificazioni pure se fosse stata la donna più impegnata della terra, era la figlia non un suppellettile. E le auguro di vivere a lungo per avere rimorsi il più a lungo possibile.

Quindi ora far morire un figlio va aggiunto alle cose che capitano.


----------



## Biri (28 Luglio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> altro non voglio sapere ma se puoi vedi cosa potete fare per il bene di tuo/a nipote.


per fortuna c'è mia mamma


----------



## Biri (28 Luglio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Scusa ma chi sei tu per dire a me se devo indignarmi o meno per la morte di un bambino?
> 
> Quella donna non ha giustificazioni pure se fosse stata la donna più impegnata della terra, era la figlia non un suppellettile. E le auguro di vivere a lungo per avere rimorsi il più a lungo possibile.
> 
> Quindi ora far morire un figlio va aggiunto alle cose che capitano.


per favore
non facciamo qualunquismi e inutili liti
è stata una disgrazia
ci mancherebbe solo che avesse fatto apposta
non è giustificabile una simile dimenticanza
ma siccome sta succedendo spesso
purtroppo
allora sì, sono cose che capitano
ne parlavo con un mio amico stamattina
che ha due figli
la bambina in auto dorme
e se sei di fretta... può capitare
e neanche lui si è sentito di dire
che a lui non potrebbe succedere


----------



## bettypage (28 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> per favore
> non facciamo qualunquismi e inutili liti
> è stata una disgrazia
> ci mancherebbe solo che avesse fatto apposta
> ...


Ma infatti. Lasciamo perderw va


----------



## Ross (28 Luglio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Scusa ma chi sei tu per dire a me se devo indignarmi o meno per la morte di un bambino?
> 
> Quella donna non ha giustificazioni pure se fosse stata la donna più impegnata della terra, era la figlia non un suppellettile. E le auguro di vivere a lungo per avere rimorsi il più a lungo possibile.
> 
> Quindi ora far morire un figlio va aggiunto alle cose che capitano.


Credo la morte della figlia sia una punizione sufficiente. 
È una disgrazia, purtroppo ne accadono tante e come tale va inquadrata.


----------



## mistral (28 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> un'altra mamma che si dimentica la figlia in auto
> un'altra bambina che perde la vita
> io non ho figli e mi chiedo come possa
> una madre
> ...


io ho smesso di pensare "io MAI" da un bel pezzo.
Se ad un altro essere umano è successo,non posso avere la presunzione e tanto meno la certezza di essere migliore.


----------



## mistral (28 Luglio 2016)

Aggiungo,visto la tematica di questo forum,che a volte si ha il cervello in pappa per cose che accadono nella nostra vita.
Se il giorno in cui ho avuto la confessione del tradimento avessi avuto un neonato a cui badare ,Dio solo sa se sarebbe ancora vivo e non messo per sbaglio nella lavatrice.
Non riesco nemmeno a pensare alla vita di merda che questa donna avrà per il resto dei suoi giorni.
Tempo fa ho visto un'intervista al papà di uno dei purtroppo tanti bimbi che hanno fatto quella fine.Sono Passati anni ma la strada che porta all'asilo (dove avrebbe dovuto lasciare il bimbo anziché tirare dritto per il lavoro) non riesce a farla  come non è mai riuscito a portare all'asilo il figlio più piccolo.Ripeteva."non è ancora tempo di poterlo fare" ...e credo non lo sarà mai.
Falcor.....la sofferenza eterna al massimo la si augura a chi volontariamente ha ucciso o arrecato dolore ,non ad una madre che in condizioni normali si farebbe uccidere per salvare i suoi piccoli.


----------



## Tradito? (28 Luglio 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Aggiungo,visto la tematica di questo forum,che a volte si ha il cervello in pappa per cose che accadono nella nostra vita.
> Se il giorno in cui ho avuto la confessione del tradimento avessi avuto un neonato a cui badare ,Dio solo sa se sarebbe ancora vivo e non messo per sbaglio nella lavatrice.
> Non riesco nemmeno a pensare alla vita di merda che questa donna avrà per il resto dei suoi giorni.
> Tempo fa ho visto un'intervista al papà di uno dei purtroppo tanti bimbi che hanno fatto quella fine.Sono Passati anni ma la strada che porta all'asilo (dove avrebbe dovuto lasciare il bimbo anziché tirare dritto per il lavoro) non riesce a farla  come non è mai riuscito a portare all'asilo il figlio più piccolo.Ripeteva."non è ancora tempo di poterlo fare" ...e credo non lo sarà mai.
> Falcor.....la sofferenza eterna al massimo la si augura a chi volontariamente ha ucciso o arrecato dolore ,non ad una madre che in condizioni normali si farebbe uccidere per salvare i suoi piccoli.


Quoto l'ultimo periodo


----------



## Biri (28 Luglio 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Aggiungo,visto la tematica di questo forum,che a volte si ha il cervello in pappa per cose che accadono nella nostra vita.
> Se il giorno in cui ho avuto la confessione del tradimento avessi avuto un neonato a cui badare ,Dio solo sa se sarebbe ancora vivo e non messo per sbaglio nella lavatrice.
> Non riesco nemmeno a pensare alla vita di merda che questa donna avrà per il resto dei suoi giorni.
> Tempo fa ho visto un'intervista al papà di uno dei purtroppo tanti bimbi che hanno fatto quella fine.Sono Passati anni ma la strada che porta all'asilo (dove avrebbe dovuto lasciare il bimbo anziché tirare dritto per il lavoro) non riesce a farla  come non è mai riuscito a portare all'asilo il figlio più piccolo.Ripeteva."non è ancora tempo di poterlo fare" ...e credo non lo sarà mai.
> Falcor.....la sofferenza eterna al massimo la si augura a chi volontariamente ha ucciso o arrecato dolore ,non ad una madre che in condizioni normali si farebbe uccidere per salvare i suoi piccoli.


quoto


----------



## Flavia (28 Luglio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> E aggiungo, vado spesso al Meyer per lavoro e vedo la disperazione dei familiari che son li. Si ha la fortuna di aver un figlio sano (che viene troppo spesso sottovalutato come parametro ma aver un figlio sano è già qualcosa per cui baciare la terra) e lo si perde perché lo dimentichi in auto? Una borsa si dimentica, il cellulare. Non un figlio.


ne parlavamo questa mattina
una mia collega ha detto una frase
che mi ha dato da pensare:
"molto spesso i figli vanno
a chi non li merita", in questo caso
direi di si.....


----------



## Biri (28 Luglio 2016)

Flavia ha detto:


> ne parlavamo questa mattina
> una mia collega ha detto una frase
> che mi ha dato da pensare:
> "molto spesso i figli vanno
> ...


ecco
io non mi sento di dire neanche questo
chi lo stabilisce chi si merita qualcosa?
chi lo cerca e non gli viene?


----------



## Flavia (28 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> ecco
> io non mi sento di dire neanche questo
> chi lo stabilisce chi si merita qualcosa?
> chi lo cerca e non gli viene?


si il discorso che abbiamo fatto oggi
verteva sulle coppie che non hanno figli
su chi ne ha e non se ne prende cura,
forse non è una questione di merito
è solo il fato che dovrebbe aprire
meglio gli occhi


----------



## Minerva (28 Luglio 2016)

Flavia ha detto:


> ne parlavamo questa mattina
> una mia collega ha detto una frase
> che mi ha dato da pensare:
> "molto spesso i figli vanno
> ...


non sono d'accordo ; non è questione di merito .


----------



## Biri (28 Luglio 2016)

Flavia ha detto:


> si il discorso che abbiamo fatto oggi
> verteva sulle coppie che non hanno figli
> su chi ne ha e non se ne prende cura,
> forse non è una questione di merito
> ...


no che non è una questione di merito
nessuno può sentirsi superiore
tanto da "meritare" qualcosa
come ci disse il prete durante il corso prematrimoniale
un figlio non è un diritto


----------



## Flavia (28 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> no che non è una questione di merito
> nessuno può sentirsi superiore
> tanto da "meritare" qualcosa
> come ci disse il prete durante il corso prematrimoniale
> un figlio non è un diritto


leva la parola merito dal mio discorso
mettiamola così come capperolina
si fa a dimenticare un bambino in macchina?


----------



## Biri (28 Luglio 2016)

Flavia ha detto:


> leva la parola merito dal mio discorso
> mettiamola così come capperolina
> si fa a dimenticare un bambino in macchina?


non lo so come si faccia
ma succede
purtroppo succede tutti gli anni
e io non mi sento di dire che son migliore degli altri
e dire che a me non succederà mai
e che tutta 'sta gente dovrebbe morire


----------



## Flavia (28 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> non lo so come si faccia
> ma succede
> purtroppo succede tutti gli anni
> e io non mi sento di dire che son migliore degli altri
> ...


ma nemmeno io ho detto che sono meglio
o che questa donna deve essere messa al rogo
ma indagata per bene si


----------



## Biri (28 Luglio 2016)

Flavia ha detto:


> ma nemmeno io ho detto che sono meglio
> o che questa donna deve essere messa al rogo
> ma indagata per bene si


indagata? per cosa?


----------



## Flavia (28 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> indagata? per cosa?


un bambino è morto,
credo sia doveroso stabilire
se e chi ha delle responsabilità
o no?


----------



## Biri (28 Luglio 2016)

Flavia ha detto:


> un bambino è morto,
> credo sia doveroso stabilire
> se e chi ha delle responsabilità
> o no?


abbandono di minore? omicidio colposo?
nn credo cmq che ci possano essere denunce...


----------



## Falcor (28 Luglio 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> io ho smesso di pensare "io MAI" da un bel pezzo.
> Se ad un altro essere umano è successo,*non posso avere la presunzione e tanto meno la certezza di essere migliore*.


Ma indignarsi per la morte di un bimbo così piccino vuol dire ritenersi superiore? Trovatemi nei miei post dove ho detto che a me non accadrebbe mai. Dico che se anche succedesse a me forse per la disperazione e il dolore mi ucciderei. Perché mai e poi mai troverei giustificazione in qualcosa per quel mio tragico errore.

Oggi in negozio c'era un bimbo di quell'eta e il pensiero di quanto possa aver sofferto quella povera bimba per quattro ore in quel forno che è l'auto mi levava il fiato. Voi riuscite ad essere così impassibili e controllati per la morte di un bimbo piccolo? Io no e dico cose d'impeto, e se voglio pensare che una madre che si fa accadere una cosa simile non meriti altri figli son libero di pensarlo.



mistral ha detto:


> Falcor.....la sofferenza eterna al massimo la si augura a chi volontariamente ha ucciso o arrecato dolore ,non ad una madre che in condizioni normali si farebbe uccidere per salvare i suoi piccoli.


Ma ci mancherebbe che voleva farlo apposta, e non dubito che avrà una vita di merda quella donna. Mia cugina ha perso un bimbo di dieci anni, non era coinvolta nell'incidente e ha praticamente perso la ragione, figurati una che è responsabile della cosa.

Ma mi chiedo come mai succedono così pochi casi se è una cosa che può accadere. Milioni di donne e uomini iperstressati e senza aiuti esterni non le fanno accadere. Se acccade io non faccio sconti a chi lo fa accadere, e questo non vuol dire che a me non potrebbe accadere o che son migliore di loro. Se accadesse a me penso che nemmeno riuscirei a continuare a vivere.


----------



## Biri (28 Luglio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Ma indignarsi per la morte di un bimbo così piccino vuol dire ritenersi superiore? Trovatemi nei miei post dove ho detto che a me non accadrebbe mai. Dico che se anche succedesse a me forse per la disperazione e il dolore mi ucciderei. Perché mai e poi mai troverei giustificazione in qualcosa per quel mio tragico errore.
> 
> Oggi in negozio c'era un bimbo di quell'eta e il pensiero di quanto possa aver sofferto quella povera bimba per quattro ore in quel forno che è l'auto mi levava il fiato. Voi riuscite ad essere così impassibili e controllati per la morte di un bimbo piccolo? Io no e dico cose d'impeto, e se voglio pensare che una madre che si fa accadere una cosa simile non meriti altri figli son libero di pensarlo.
> 
> ...


scusami
ma chi è che ha detto
vabbè pazienza la bimba è morta?
nessuno
ma purtroppo la bimba è morta e indietro non tornerà
e io non so neanche immaginare come possa stare la famiglia
gli amici
i conoscenti
e anche la madre
dev'essere un dolore atroce
e indignarsi è bello... ma se certe cose accadono a qualcuno
possono accadere a tutti
spero che questo sia pacifico


----------



## Flavia (28 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> abbandono di minore? omicidio colposo?
> nn credo cmq che ci possano essere denunce...


un'indagine ci sarà sicuramente
una morte c'è stata, non so poi
a livello legale cosa e sarà
imputato alla madre


----------



## Biri (28 Luglio 2016)

Flavia ha detto:


> un'indagine ci sarà sicuramente
> una morte c'è stata, non so poi
> a livello legale cosa e sarà
> imputato alla madre


sinceramente non so i casi precedenti
come siano stati gestiti


----------



## mistral (28 Luglio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Ma indignarsi per la morte di un bimbo così piccino vuol dire ritenersi superiore? Trovatemi nei miei post dove ho detto che a me non accadrebbe mai. Dico che se anche succedesse a me forse per la disperazione e il dolore mi ucciderei. Perché mai e poi mai troverei giustificazione in qualcosa per quel mio tragico errore.
> 
> Oggi in negozio c'era un bimbo di quell'eta e il pensiero di quanto possa aver sofferto quella povera bimba per quattro ore in quel forno che è l'auto mi levava il fiato. Voi riuscite ad essere così impassibili e controllati per la morte di un bimbo piccolo? Io no e dico cose d'impeto, e se voglio pensare che una madre che si fa accadere una cosa simile non meriti altri figli son libero di pensarlo.
> 
> ...


se accadesse a te penserei"povero Falcor" e spererei che tu possa trovare un po di pace.Non ti lancerei anatemi o l'augurio di vivere a lungo per gustarti l'inferno sulla terra.
Non ricordo quanti anni hai ,mi pare che tu sia molto giovane  e questo è un ragionamento lapidario tipico dell'età,poi la vita ti piega e ti fa vedere cose che mai avresti creduto ,ti fa cadere tanti " io non farò mai" e allora si sceglie di essere più indulgenti con se stessi e gli altri.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> abbandono di minore? omicidio colposo?
> nn credo cmq che ci possano essere denunce...


Certo. Infatti è indagata. È un atto dovuto.
Anche chi mette il bambino in lavatrice è fuori di testa, ma generalmente finisce a Castiglione dello Stiviere.
Qui mi pare che si parta dal presupposto che dimenticare un bambino in auto sia sempre e automaticamente involontario, senza ombra di dubbio di volontà inconscia, di trascuratezza o di possibili condizioni di scarsa coscienza indotti da sostanze.
Questo garantismo (sempre dovuto in linea generale) non viene applicato, sempre in generale, quando a essere lasciato in auto è il cane o per un incidente stradale.
Io figli ne ho due li portavo al nido e all'asilo e l'occhio dietro mi andava anche quando andavo a fare la spesa, quindi fatico a capire condizioni di stress che portino a non dare quella occhiata. Resto garantista ma non presuppongo neanche innocenza perché tutte le madri amano i loro figli perché quasi tutte sì ma qualcuna no.


----------



## Biri (28 Luglio 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> se accadesse a te penserei"povero Falcor" e spererei che tu possa trovare un po di pace.Non ti lancerei anatemi o l'augurio di vivere a lungo per gustarti l'inferno sulla terra.
> Non ricordo quanti anni hai ,mi pare che tu sia molto giovane  e questo è un ragionamento lapidario tipico dell'età,poi la vita ti piega e ti fa vedere cose che mai avresti creduto ,ti fa cadere tanti " io non farò mai" e allora si sceglie di essere più indulgenti con se stessi e gli altri.


ma neanche indulgenti
solo un po' empatici


----------



## Falcor (28 Luglio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> non sono d'accordo ; non è questione di merito .


Non so se è questione di merito ma io vedo scene assurde. Sarà che nella mia famiglia, tipicamente terrona, ci son tutte mamme apprensive quindi avrò punti di riferimento sballati. Ma vedo a giro mamme che mentre fumano e parlano con le amiche non notano le mosce sul naso dei figli nel passeggino o il sole che batte forte sul loro viso. Figli che a momnti rischiano di finir sotto le auto perché la mamma è al telefono a messaggiare.

E poi la migliore di tutte, la prima cosa che mi han sempre detto è che se si cammina col bimbo lo si tiene dal lato coperto della strada. Vedo sempre più gente camminare tenendo il figlio dal lato della strada con le auto che passano a 10 cm.

Non sarà questione di merito ma alcuni son più sbadati di altri.




Flavia ha detto:


> un'indagine ci sarà sicuramente
> una morte c'è stata, non so poi
> a livello legale cosa e sarà
> imputato alla madre


Quando muore un minore mi pare che le indagini scattano automaticamente.


----------



## Biri (28 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certo. Infatti è indagata. È un atto dovuto.
> Anche chi mette il bambino in lavatrice è fuori di testa, ma generalmente finisce a Castiglione dello Stiviere.
> Qui mi pare che si parta dal presupposto che dimenticare un bambino in auto sia sempre e automaticamente involontario, senza ombra di dubbio di volontà inconscia, di trascuratezza o di possibili condizioni di scarsa coscienza indotti da sostanze.
> Questo garantismo (sempre dovuto in linea generale) non viene applicato, sempre in generale, quando a essere lasciato in auto è il cane o per un incidente stradale.
> Io figli ne ho due li portavo al nido e all'asilo e l'occhio dietro mi andava anche quando andavo a fare la spesa, quindi fatico a capire condizioni di stress che portino a non dare quella occhiata. Resto garantista ma non presuppongo neanche innocenza perché tutte le madri amano i loro figli perché quasi tutte sì ma qualcuna no.


ah beh certo
se avesse fatto apposta
meriterebbe la stessa fine della bimba


----------



## Minerva (28 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certo. Infatti è indagata. È un atto dovuto.
> Anche chi mette il bambino in lavatrice è fuori di testa, ma generalmente finisce a Castiglione dello Stiviere.
> Qui mi pare che si parta dal presupposto che dimenticare un bambino in auto sia sempre e automaticamente involontario, senza ombra di dubbio di volontà inconscia, di trascuratezza o di possibili condizioni di scarsa coscienza indotti da sostanze.
> Questo garantismo (sempre dovuto in linea generale) non viene applicato, sempre in generale, quando a essere lasciato in auto è il cane o per un incidente stradale.
> Io figli ne ho due li portavo al nido e all'asilo e l'occhio dietro mi andava anche quando andavo a fare la spesa, quindi fatico a capire condizioni di stress che portino a non dare quella occhiata. Resto garantista ma non presuppongo neanche innocenza perché tutte le madri amano i loro figli perché quasi tutte sì* ma qualcuna no*.


sì, in effetti hai ragione.
va fatta un'indagine e va capito bene quello che è successo


----------



## Brunetta (28 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> ah beh certo
> se avesse fatto apposta
> meriterebbe la stessa fine della bimba


Ecco io non penso neanche questo. Perché comunque non ho un'idea di giustizia vendicativa.


----------



## Biri (28 Luglio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Non so se è questione di merito ma io vedo scene assurde. Sarà che nella mia famiglia, tipicamente terrona, ci son tutte mamme apprensive quindi avrò punti di riferimento sballati. Ma vedo a giro mamme che mentre fumano e parlano con le amiche non notano le mosce sul naso dei figli nel passeggino o il sole che batte forte sul loro viso. Figli che a momnti rischiano di finir sotto le auto perché la mamma è al telefono a messaggiare.
> 
> E poi la migliore di tutte, la prima cosa che mi han sempre detto è che se si cammina col bimbo lo si tiene dal lato coperto della strada. Vedo sempre più gente camminare tenendo il figlio dal lato della strada con le auto che passano a 10 cm.
> 
> ...


ci sono sempre gli estremi
purtroppo
io ho rischiato di ammazzare un bambino
perchè quella mentecatta della madre
ha buttato il passeggino in mezzo alla strada
sbucando tra due auto parcheggiate
quindi del tutto invisibile 
e non c'erano neanche le strisce


----------



## Biri (28 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ecco io non penso neanche questo. Perché comunque non ho un'idea di giustizia vendicativa.


eh no... io purtroppo se so che c'è la volontà
non riesco ad essere disponibile


----------



## Brunetta (28 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> eh no... io purtroppo se so che c'è la volontà
> non riesco ad essere disponibile


Meno male che non legiferi :mexican:


----------



## Biri (28 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Meno male che non legiferi :mexican:


o purtroppo
dipende dai punti di vista


----------



## Minerva (28 Luglio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Non so se è questione di merito ma io vedo scene assurde. Sarà che nella mia famiglia, tipicamente terrona, ci son tutte mamme apprensive quindi avrò punti di riferimento sballati. Ma vedo a giro mamme che mentre fumano e parlano con le amiche non notano le mosce sul naso dei figli nel passeggino o il sole che batte forte sul loro viso. Figli che a momnti rischiano di finir sotto le auto perché la mamma è al telefono a messaggiare.
> 
> E poi la migliore di tutte, la prima cosa che mi han sempre detto è che se si cammina col bimbo lo si tiene dal lato coperto della strada. Vedo sempre più gente camminare tenendo il figlio dal lato della strada con le auto che passano a 10 cm.
> 
> ...


guarda, ti assicuro che in questo senso sono ancora più integralista per la questione figli e vedo e leggo cose che mi danno i brividi.
ma rimane il fatto che la prima cosa che ho pensato dopo il colpo al cuore che la morte di un bambino ti da sempre è al peso straziante di un genitore che ha una colpa del genere.
e credo ai cortocircuiti, augurandomi di non averlo mai.
una cosa è certa. il momento che avessi avuto sentore di non essere completamente lucida nei comportamenti con una bimba da far crescere sarei corsa a farmi curare chiedendo aiuto a chi mi stava vicino.


----------



## Falcor (28 Luglio 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> se accadesse a te penserei"povero Falcor" e spererei che tu possa trovare un po di pace.Non ti lancerei anatemi o l'augurio di vivere a lungo per gustarti l'inferno sulla terra.
> Non ricordo quanti anni hai ,mi pare che tu sia molto giovane  e questo è un ragionamento lapidario tipico dell'età,poi la vita ti piega e ti fa vedere cose che mai avresti creduto ,ti fa cadere tanti " io non farò mai" e allora si sceglie di essere più indulgenti con se stessi e gli altri.


Ma infatti si tratta di sensazioni personali. Io a Firenze ne ho sentite persone parlare della cosa e molti eran anche più duri di me, ho sentito vecchie signore invocare la pena di morte per la mamma. Son cose dette con la pancia ovviamente.

Tu mistral sei probabilmente molto empatica e avendo figli, come moltre altre delle donne intervenute tranne biri, tendi a viverla come una mamma vivrebbe la perdita di un bimbo.

Io non sono più giovanissimo, ho 36 anni, ma non penso dipenda dall'età. L'ho detto che se accadesse a me vorrei morire ma non ho la sfera di cristallo e non so come reagirei se mi accadesse. E ripeto che io "non lo farei mai" non l'ho detto, eppure continuate a dirlo.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Io figli ne ho due li portavo al nido e all'asilo e l'occhio dietro mi andava anche quando andavo a fare la spesa, *quindi fatico a capire condizioni di stress che portino a non dare quella occhiata*. Resto garantista ma non presuppongo neanche innocenza perché tutte le madri amano i loro figli perché quasi tutte sì ma qualcuna no.


Esattamente.


----------



## Biri (28 Luglio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Ma infatti si tratta di sensazioni personali. Io a Firenze ne ho sentite persone parlare della cosa e molti eran anche più duri di me, ho sentito vecchie signore invocare la pena di morte per la mamma. Son cose dette con la pancia ovviamente.
> 
> Tu mistral sei probabilmente molto empatica e avendo figli, come moltre altre delle donne intervenute tranne biri, tendi a viverla come una mamma vivrebbe la perdita di un bimbo.
> 
> ...


io figli non ne ho
ma ho dei nipotini
e tante mie amiche sono mamme
ho una buona dose di empatia (forse pure troppa)
e tendo spesso a mettermi nei panni degli altri
per questo nn me la sento di giudicare
giudicare è una cosa che ho sempre cercato di non fare
poi ovvio che appena si sente la notizia
partano i tagliagole... ma le persone assolutiste
di solito mi irritano


----------



## Minerva (28 Luglio 2016)

poi non sappiamo questi genitori come arrivino ad avere il cervello che si spegne e per qualcuno ci sta pure che si scoprano in seguito cause fisiologiche tipo la sclerosi multipla.


----------



## Biri (28 Luglio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> poi non sappiamo questi genitori come arrivino ad avere il cervello che si spegne e per qualcuno ci sta pure che si scoprano in seguito cause fisiologiche tipo la sclerosi multipla.


la sclerosi multipla colpisce il cervello?


----------



## Minerva (28 Luglio 2016)

https://www.google.it/url?sa=t&rct=...ltipla&usg=AFQjCNFVANb1ceEfDeVFaLBWzCH0S2YTVQ


Cassandra82 ha detto:


> la sclerosi multipla colpisce il cervello?


 se non hai voglia di leggere  ,ci sono anche dei disturbi cognitivi


----------



## Biri (28 Luglio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> https://www.google.it/url?sa=t&rct=...ltipla&usg=AFQjCNFVANb1ceEfDeVFaLBWzCH0S2YTVQ se non hai voglia di leggere  ,ci sono anche dei disturbi cognitivi


nn immaginavo


----------



## bettypage (28 Luglio 2016)

http://corrierefiorentino.corriere....ri-74a263cc-5490-11e6-92ce-3700955f4958.shtml


----------



## Biri (28 Luglio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> http://corrierefiorentino.corriere....ri-74a263cc-5490-11e6-92ce-3700955f4958.shtml


già


----------



## disincantata (28 Luglio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> magari ci fosse stata ed è comunque una misura di precauzione che possiamo prendere inconsiderazione .la priorità è scongiurare al massimo altri casi che purtroppo nessuno può escludere



Esiste già.  Mini one del 2002  e  neppure lo sapevo.  Fermata per  comprare il pane,  diluviava, chiuso auto per precauzione con dentro 2  figlie già ragazzine, dopo 3 minuti le sirene a manetta. Ometto i commenti delle figlie.


----------



## mistral (28 Luglio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Esiste già.  Mini one del 2002  e  neppure lo sapevo.  Fermata per  comprare il pane,  diluviava, chiuso auto per precauzione con dentro 2  figlie già ragazzine, dopo 3 minuti le sirene a manetta. Ometto i commenti delle figlie.


Quelli che hanno suonato in questo caso sono i sensori volumetrici dell'antifurto.Hanno rilevato il movimento delle tue figlie ,non credo sarebbero sempre efficaci per un bimbo addormentato a 40 gradi che passa dal sonno al coma per disidratazione.Qualcosa  potrebbe fare ma non sempre.
I sensori  efficaci sono collegati alla seduta del seggiolino .


----------



## Biri (28 Luglio 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Quelli che hanno suonato in questo caso sono i sensori volumetrici dell'antifurto.Hanno rilevato il movimento delle tue figlie ,non credo sarebbero sempre efficaci per un bimbo addormentato a 40 gradi che passa dal sonno al coma per disidratazione.Qualcosa  potrebbe fare ma non sempre.
> I sensori  efficaci sono collegati alla seduta del seggiolino .


scusa e come funzionano?


----------



## mistral (28 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> scusa e come funzionano?


Quali,quelli dell'antifurto o i sensori dei seggiolini?


----------



## mistral (28 Luglio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Ma infatti si tratta di sensazioni personali. Io a Firenze ne ho sentite persone parlare della cosa e molti eran anche più duri di me, ho sentito vecchie signore invocare la pena di morte per la mamma. Son cose dette con la pancia ovviamente.
> 
> Tu mistral sei probabilmente molto empatica e avendo figli, come moltre altre delle donne intervenute tranne biri, tendi a viverla come una mamma vivrebbe la perdita di un bimbo.
> 
> ...



Scusa,pensavo fossi un ventenne,forse era Sheva ad essere così giovane.Allora dai ,lustro più lustro meno come età siamo lì 
Penso che quindi sia più un discorso di immedesimazione ed empatia in quanto mamma.Mi fa talmente  orrore il pensiero di vivere una disgrazia simile che non ce la faccio ad accanirmi contro quella povera donna.
Riguardo al fatto di togliersi la vita .....non credo che un'ulteriore disgrazia allevierebbe le sofferenze del marito,dei nonni e degli amici.Quello sì che forse sarebbe un atto di egoismo.
Purtroppo non c'è soluzione,solo dolore.


----------



## Biri (28 Luglio 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Quali,quelli dell'antifurto o i sensori dei seggiolini?


i sensori dei seggiolini


----------



## mistral (28 Luglio 2016)

Stanno mettendo a punto e spero presto in commercio seggiolini che percepiscono il peso del bimbo ,esattamente come i sensori dei sedili delle auto che rilevano la persona seduta e fanno suonare  l'allarme se con l'auto in movimento il passeggero non si allaccia le cinture.
Immagino che per renderli sicuri al massimo si debba anche arrivare a creare un collegamento con la parte elettronica dell'auto.
In America sono sensibili al tema perché mi pare di aver letto che ogni anno avviene una strage di bimbi ed animali con questa modalità date anche le temperature desertiche di molti loro stati.


----------



## Biri (28 Luglio 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Stanno mettendo a punto e spero presto in commercio seggiolini che percepiscono il peso del bimbo ,esattamente come i sensori dei sedili delle auto che rilevano la persona seduta e fanno suonare  l'allarme se con l'auto in movimento il passeggero non si allaccia le cinture.
> Immagino che per renderli sicuri al massimo si debba anche arrivare a creare un collegamento con la parte elettronica dell'auto.
> In America sono sensibili al tema perché mi pare di aver letto che ogni anno avviene una strage di bimbi ed animali con questa modalità date anche le temperature desertiche di molti loro stati.


è una cosa interessante
però dovrebbe suonare subito come uno spegne il motore o chiude a chiave


----------



## mistral (28 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> è una cosa interessante
> però dovrebbe suonare subito come uno spegne il motore o chiude a chiave


Infatti è concepito così.
Peso sul seggiolino,auto spenta e chiusura porte= Allarme


----------



## Biri (28 Luglio 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Infatti è concepito così.
> Peso sul seggiolino,auto spenta e chiusura porte= Allarme


ottimo


----------



## Foglia (28 Luglio 2016)

Solo pensare che mio figlio - che ha la stessa età di quella povera bimba - possa avere la stessa sorte, mi fa sentire le ossa in briciole.Non aggiungo altro perché quando si toccano i bambini sto male.


----------



## Eratò (29 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> un'altra mamma che si dimentica la figlia in auto
> un'altra bambina che perde la vita
> io non ho figli e mi chiedo come possa
> una madre
> ...


Povera piccola...salgono i brividi solo a pensarla chiusa la dentro per 4 ore.Terribile...


----------



## Nobody (1 Agosto 2016)

Immagino sarà indagata per omicidio colposo, penso sia un atto dovuto. La mancanza a mio parere è grave, ci possono essere tante attenuanti, ma ad un genitore è richiesta una buona dose di consapevolezza. 
Però giudicare il prossimo è sempre facile. Una distrazione fatale (non solo di questo tipo)  potrebbe capitare a chiunque... questo non elimina la gravità del gesto.


----------

